# (Pics) Swarm Capture...



## Ol'Reb (Apr 21, 2006)

Greetings y'all, I'm Ol'Reb, longtime reader, first time poster, (under my own name anyway), DW is ChickenMom, and I've chimed in under her handle a few times & decided to go ahead and register... 

Anyway about the swarm...

I lost a swarm Saturday, but they were gone by the time I got back with a box to put them in (taught me the importance of having a spare brood box on hand). 
Anyway, Had another swarm Sunday morning, they were going nuts while I was working in the garden, I got stung twice. They were very aggressive, almost to the point of a Hitchcock movie, after they formed in the tree the seemed to calm down... I caught that swarm with a queen. here's the pics from that brave wife/photographer of mine...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good capture. Looks like a good size swarm.

 Al


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

That's great! Nothing like free bees.


----------



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Job,
Thanks for sharing that with us. That is a experince you and your wife will never forget, and think about the sweet reward you will get when you put that big cat head biscuit in your month full of that all natural sweet sticky stuff, that only nature could make so good.


----------

